# Hello Brothers



## rgshetler (Mar 11, 2010)

Russell Shetler E.A., Bethel  #134 Ladonia, TX about to advance to Fellow Craft.
I joined the site back in January, but did not announce it to my brethren as I was new and wanted to get a "feel" for the site. I am honored to be a part this great fraternity.
There is a lot of very good information here and I'll be back often.


----------



## JTM (Mar 11, 2010)

grats.  welcome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome Brother Russell!!


----------



## Raven (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome, Bro. Russell


----------

